# How to make a battle droid?



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Probably similar to this General Grievous, black clothes and build the panels onto that.

General Grievous Costume from Revenge of the Sith by Earl Bergquist


----------



## soul patrol jedi (Sep 30, 2008)

that is a really tough one. you're best best is to head over to theforce.net and look into the costume threads, or 501st.com, they are the official costume groups and they have all the info you could possibly need.


----------

